# Question about the cost to convert to a gas log fireplace



## sberg81 (Jan 3, 2010)

I have a mason wood-burning fireplace and am wanting to convert to natural gas.  I live in Virginia and visited a couple dealers today.  One place had a really nice ceramic vented natural gas log.  For the log, a remote starter and installation, they wanted around $3,000.00.  Is this a rip off?  I should also point out I already have gas in my house but nothing going to the fireplace.  They also wanted to charge me $2,000.00 for a vent-free gas log with no remote starter.


----------



## Gooserider (Jan 3, 2010)

Moved to Gas area as more appropriate...  

Gooserider


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 3, 2010)

fireberg said:
			
		

> I have a mason wood-burning fireplace and am wanting to convert to natural gas.  I live in Virginia and visited a couple dealers today.  One place had a really nice ceramic vented natural gas log.  For the log, a remote starter and installation, they wanted around $3,000.00.  Is this a rip off?  I should also point out I already have gas in my house but nothing going to the fireplace.  They also wanted to charge me $2,000.00 for a vent-free gas log with no remote starter.



Sounds a little high for the vented unit.
How big is your fireplace (width front & back & depth)?
What size gas log did you get quoted on? 
How much labor did they tell you it would take?
How many feet of gas line?
We get about $250 - $400 for the logs alone (RH Peterson), 
depending on size & quantity of logs per set.
Gas valves/burners are about the same cost, with a remote valve 
about doubling that cost...
Labor is about 2.5 - 3 hours... 
Gas line is about $3/ft...
YMMV


----------



## madison (Jan 3, 2010)

fireberg,

Investigate natural gas INSERTS, I personally would shy away from gas logs, as they are inefficient and you will loose heat up the chimney.  I have had experience with both, and wood stoves, and would never pay to install gas logs if an insert would fit in your existing fireplace.  Unless you are in the deep south and do not want any heat produced into your home....

I would also not want any unvented gas appliances if at all possible.

There are some great looking inserts, that produce a ton of heat.  Outside air is used for combustion, which is drawn from the chimney top (b vent) or can direct vent.   Do some research, there are units that will produce 25 - 35K BTU vs nothing or net negative btu loss with the gas logs.  

Probably $3K total investment for top of the line insert and chimney liner.   DAKSY can fill you in more regarding the inserts.   Heat n Glo, FireplaceXtrordinaire (?Travis Inductries) are a couple off the top of my head or do a search here or the internet.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 3, 2010)

Probably $3K total investment for top of the line insert and chimney liner.

Actually, a Heat n Glo FB-Grand, which is one of the better units out there,
(regardless of what FIREBUG went thru) will cost about $5.5K installed -
with the Galleria front, 20 feet of gas line, Co-linear Vent Kit & a remote.
I'd say the AVERAGE or a gas insert install, at least in this area, is about $4K...


----------



## jtp10181 (Jan 3, 2010)

You can get a Supreme-XT or Grand-XT direct vent gas INSERT for a little over $3000 around here, if you already have a gas line installed. FB units are going to be closer to $4000 if you add a blower.


----------



## madison (Jan 4, 2010)

madison said:
			
		

> Probably $3K total investment for top of the line insert and chimney liner.   DAKSY can fill you in more regarding the inserts.   Heat n Glo, FireplaceXtrordinaire (?Travis Inductries) are a couple off the top of my head or do a search here or the internet.



plus labor, haha,  thanks for correcting me.

though i wonder how many gas log sets are sold?  vs inserts  ?


----------

